# A VERY long-distance trail



## Pedrizas (Mar 27, 2013)

Check this out for a trail ride. 1000 miles so far - and that's just the start, apparently.

Great Horse Trip || Le Grand Voyage a Cheval


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

That's cool!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thenrie (Sep 10, 2012)

They're members of the forum. We've been following them since before they actually started.:wink:


----------



## AnnaHalford (Mar 26, 2012)

Aw, you guys... 1271 miles now (although the 2035 km sounds better, no?) And all well. Currently on day 3 of a 3-day rest and the horses are treating it as some kind of competition to see who can be the fattest at the end of it...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Very cool! Now I must follow, lol.


----------

